
The Google memo guy wants us all to acknowledge the “fun” parts of the KKK - abhi3
https://www.vox.com/identities/2017/9/20/16340168/google-memo-kkk-grand-wizard
======
gcatalfamo
He clearly hasn’t the best way of making an argument. But the Vox author
didn’t get his point at all.

That said I would never ask him to speak in my defense. Communication is not
secondary to being right no matter how you express it.

